

Why Crash Reporting Matters on Apps - crisedward

Hey guys, I decided to write a short post about crash reporting, if you don&#x27;t use any of these I recommend crashlytics :) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@AimRocket&#x2F;creating-better-apps-crashlytics-4c28d122c9b4
======
priyankt
Crashlytics is now bundled with Fabric suit from Twitter. Its working well for
us. I missed the custom logging feature in the Analytics, but that would
evolve with time I guess.

------
Avalaxy
Sure, I'd like to give it a try... But it doesn't have a Windows Phone (WinRT)
API...

------
rogueleaderr
Useful stuff. I've been looking into the best way to monitor crashes on the
app I'm working on.

~~~
crisedward
It is, what I like about crashlytics it's that it also comes with a
distribution platform and engagement analytics

